# Today I Got A Visit From Animal Control about my Tegu !!!!!!!!!!



## Duffster (Oct 31, 2012)

So today I had a visit from the city animal control. here is how the conversation went !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to funny read on


Knock on the Door!
Animal control Officer says: Do you own a VERY large black and white Lizard
Me: Uhm yes Why
Animal control Officer says: Its scaring the neighbors !
Me: How???
Animal control Officer says: Its trying to get in their back door.
Me: I say WTH????? I look and for sure she gotten out the back gate while cleaning
Me: I'm sorry which house
Animal control Officer says: all the next three houses next to you!!!
Me: Excuse me
Animal control Officer says: Yes we have had several calls today about a big black lizard trying to come in back doors as she starts to laugh.
Me: Do you know where its at now??
Animal control Officer says: Ah....... Yes follow me
Me: okay
Animal control Officer says: I'm not going near that thing it looks mean.
Me: I pick her up she licks my face and puts her head on my shoulder and relaxes.
Animal control Officer says: Well all be damn she is puppy dog tame
Me: I'm very sorry for the trouble.
Animal control Officer says: No problem can you tell me all about them??

Come on down to the house! So for an hour we talked about Tegus and reptiles as more officers came by to see all the animals!. I should have gotten a picture !!!!


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

OMG. That made my day XD


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like me when I used to rehab bats.everyone hates them until they realize how many mosquitoes they eat per night and that they purr when you rub their backs.(yep you heard right...they purr) but yeah what an awesome story! I'm all for public awareness and education about our wonderful pets!!! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome story!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 31, 2012)

Great story

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 31, 2012)

I LOVE IT! GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## frost (Oct 31, 2012)

thats pretty cool, batgirl1 what kind of bats?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Little brown and long eared miotis.I did it initially when a bat was found in an office bldg pretty much emaciated.then we moved into a house which was like bat haven.haha.they constantly came into my house on their own.I helped any that were injured or pregnant and grounded.often hand feeding abandoned babies as well...lots of work lots of money lots of amazing creatures. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Nov 1, 2012)

that sounds awesome. wish i could make a bat purr.=D


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 1, 2012)

It takes time and working with them just like any animal.once they trust you they will sit on a cloth in your hand and if you rub their back they start to purr.they also like their ears scratched.that must be universal as niles seems to enjoy that too 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Go on the 'world bat line ' if they are still up.tons of bat rehabbers etc.lots of info and stories 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Nov 1, 2012)

do you worry about rabies?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Not any more than any other animal I've worked with.of course they are a rabies vector....but I've never had a problem.I no longer do any wildlife rehab because of the high expense and very time consuming.plus my chronic pain gets worse every year it seems.and I have lots of pets and don't want to become so overwhelmed that I can't properly care for what I have, you know? I think any rabies vector one works with you assume that risk.I wouldn't advise everyone to go out and handle wildlife randomly, you know? But bats are definitely one species that deserves more positive publicity and they are my favorite animal and feel honored to have had those years of interaction with them at all stages of their lives.from birth to old age...newborns, pregnant mommies, juviniles, abandoned pups, injured and blind, etc.awesome wonderful intelligent creatures.I have heard in england they allow european fruit bats as pets! Because they are able to be vaccinated for rabies like a dog or cat.how cool is that! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Nov 1, 2012)

makes me wanna try and get a bat.=]


i always thought they were really cool but i didnt think you could have one as a pet.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 1, 2012)

You know, it is a funny story and all worked out well, but I'm glad it didn't have a really bad ending.


----------



## james.w (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anybody else see the problem with this situation??


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the story is neat and I'm glad it worked out well but I can see a hundred ways this could have gone bad too...so I see what you mean James 


As for the bats on the uk rabies is extinct luckily I'd love a fruit bat


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes I'm happy that tegu got home safely too! I would have been out of my mind! And on the bat thing...please don't try to catch one or anything.they are really wonderful but you have to know how to handle and also feed them or you could get bitten or the bat could die.they are the single biggest pain in the ass to get to eat ever! Haha.they do not recognize mealworms as food either, so I don't even want to get into the work it takes to feed them.ugh.it is illegal i'd say almost everywhere to keep them as pets.the work I did was help and release only.however like I said in england it's legal.lucky them!!!! The egyptian fruit bat (flying fox) is my favorite.although have only worked with native to nh species.ahhh my babies I do miss them...but soooo much work.*sigh*

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Frost if you want to pm me about anything feel free 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frost (Nov 1, 2012)

i see. yeah fruit bats are beautifull! i would love to work with one. i think fruit bats are legal here but im not sure. i seen a few people with them.


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> Does anybody else see the problem with this situation??



Yeah james we all see what koulda happened (sarcastic tone)... Damn Brah, dude shares a kool story up here and here you go again "pops". I think you just "that dude" that finds the negative or the "problem" as you put it, in everything. Yeah I see you a real helpful dude and all, and appear to have tegu knowledge and sh!t but k'mon Brah, you aint gotta be everybodys' konscience ALL THE TIME. Real talk.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish there was no "thug" talk allowed, and people had to write in English on this forum too.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

The "thug" talk gets a little old to me, too. And it keeps people from posting for fear of feeling attacked. There is no problem with suggestions, criticism, or disagreements. The bluntness with which some opinions are worded lately is bringing a feeling of harshness to the forum. I don't post here as much as I used to. And I've noticed some of our previously regular members have left.

As for posting in proper English, I know we all come from various backgrounds. The real difficulty comes in when our international members try to run the text speak and modifications through a translator. They just can't understand the messages.


----------



## TeguBlake (Nov 2, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody else see the problem with this situation??
> ...



Amen.


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry, what exactly is "thug" talk you stereo typers? I guess we should all be a specific economic status too huh? How about we kick out all the get "butt hurt" people, hmm? How bout that? Maybe you "proper english speakers" should start a "my sh!t dont stink" forum? I'm out (G-Style, a dirivitive of thug style).


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm from the Hood so does that mean I talk like a thug

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 2, 2012)

^^It means you apparently don't use question marks when asking questions. I agree, it's really annoying that adults are starting to speak like 12 year old wanna be ghetto kids. I "kan't" deal with it. The thug talk also really gets to me. And no, we shouldn't all be a certain economic class but we should all speak English. With a free public education system you would think most people would learn how to. I guess not. Anyways, I'm out(GC(Grammatically correct) style).


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought "thug talk " reference was towards people bullying others instead of being generally helpful...as for the grammar issue, although I personally try to write and speak appropriately, I do not feel it is my job to correct others on a tegu forum  i am often on my phone when posting and frequently rush through in textlike manner...so often I skip over capitalization and correct punctuation.I apologize for my share of 'typos ' too...and am certainly grateful for others kindness in not 'calling me out ' on such things... ( just trying to lighten things up here guys...) ;p let's try to get along and be helpful to one another. We all love our animals whether beginner or expert...and have a lot to offer each other in terms of support... :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> ^^It means you apparently don't use question marks when asking questions. I agree, it's really annoying that adults are starting to speak like 12 year old wanna be ghetto kids. I "kan't" deal with it. The thug talk also really gets to me. And no, we shouldn't all be a certain economic class but we should all speak English. With a free public education system you would think most people would learn how to. I guess not. Anyways, I'm out(GC(Grammatically correct) style).



1st of all, no one was speaking to you. Are you a wanna be ghetto kid? How do you know a "wanna be ghetto kid" speaks that way? In reference to me using the letter "k" instead of "c", there is no letter "c" in the Tagalog alphabet and since this is "just a forum", I choose to write like that. No one is asking you to deal with it so don't. If it get's to you, so what? And who's not speaking english??? Seems like we kan all understand and read what is being written here. TegusRawesome... With a name like that, are you part of the 12 year olds you are speaking of? Don't mock me again.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn I mean I talk normal but like a thug I'm from south Jamaica queens ya know but I'm no wanna be I grew up like this

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Damn I mean I talk normal but like a thug I'm from south Jamaica queens ya know but I'm no wanna be I grew up like this
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



You kool Brah. I feel you! ChitodadonRawesome! Hahahaha!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 2, 2012)

I think we should have freedom of speech as long as we not disrespectful and using curse words 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> I think we should have freedom of speech as long as we not disrespectful and using curse words
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Then I guess I'm disqualified! Haha!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 2, 2012)

I mean cmon we all different people from different places and we talk different ya dig

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Duffster, sorry the tegu, butt hurt and grammatically korrect gods got ahold of your "awesome" post. Like I said earlier, great story and I enjoyed reading it. I'm glad I kould komprehend it since I'm a 12 year old wanna be ghetto thug child with a public education who went abroad twice to defend our kountry in kombat so pricks kan sit up here and kriticize how I spell "kant."



chitodadon said:


> I mean cmon we all different people from different places and we talk different ya dig
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



That's right my NY homie! We kan dig it out here on the west!


----------



## Diablo (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't mind when people talk differently on forums, it's what makes people different. If everyone was exactly the same it would get kind of dull if you get what I mean. I like using grammar and spelling things right but I don't correct others or force it on them. Some people just type differently or talk differently. Sometimes it gives off a bad first impression but I've come to realize that first impressions are hardly ever true. I was not sure Kabikano who you were or how you acted just by the way you typed, but when I saw a couple of your youtube videos I realized you were a upstanding kind of guy and were cool. Some people on this forum take first impressions too far in my opinion.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 2, 2012)

Let me clue in those of you who obviously don't understand this about life yet.
1. How you write and talk matters.
2. All your life you WILL be judged, no matter how many times you will say: " don't judge me, you don't know me".
3. Not everyone is "super-awesome", "special" and can achieve "anything".


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, looks like someone has figured out "life." Hahaha!
Thanks Diablo!


By the way Grendel, we are ALL super-awesome! Yes, even u...


----------



## james.w (Nov 2, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody else see the problem with this situation??
> ...



Yeah I'm "that dude" that wants people to think about what could have happened in situations like this. Do you understand the laws that have been passed stopping you from being able to do certain things with reptiles? Do you understand there are more laws attempting to be passed preventing you from doing even more? 

Funny how you don't want people to judge you, but your entire post was about judging me?



laurarfl said:


> The "thug" talk gets a little old to me, too. And it keeps people from posting for fear of feeling attacked. There is no problem with suggestions, criticism, or disagreements. The bluntness with which some opinions are worded lately is bringing a feeling of harshness to the forum. I don't post here as much as I used to. And I've noticed some of our previously regular members have left.
> 
> As for posting in proper English, I know we all come from various backgrounds. The real difficulty comes in when our international members try to run the text speak and modifications through a translator. They just can't understand the messages.



Are we supposed to "coat" our comments in sugar and cream?



KABIKANO said:


> Hey Duffster, sorry the tegu, butt hurt and grammatically korrect gods got ahold of your "awesome" post. Like I said earlier, great story and I enjoyed reading it. I'm glad I kould komprehend it since I'm a 12 year old wanna be ghetto thug child with a public education who went abroad twice to defend our kountry in kombat so pricks kan sit up here and kriticize how I spell "kant."





If you look back, "they" (or maybe you include me so) "we" didn't come out until after your post. Maybe you should apologize for your post.


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 2, 2012)

Here we go again poppa james. Blah, blah, blah. Reminds me of the teacher from the old Peanuts kartoon, wah, wah, wah, wah. K'mon james, u remember that one don't u? I figure you're old enough since u dont wanna disclose your age. I dont have to pass judgement on u, all your posts reflect you are a know it all. You do great all by yourself. You do a great job regurgitating tegu knowledge that u get off google. But remember, search engines are the bathroom walls of the world wide web. I dont give a damn who judges me. Isnt that obvious by the way I post?



KABIKANO said:


> I LOVE IT! GOOD STUFF!!!



Theres my first post. So me saying that, made you kome out with all your preaching? Okay bro...



KABIKANO said:


> Here we go again poppa james. Blah, blah, blah. Reminds me of the teacher from the old Peanuts kartoon, wah, wah, wah, wah. K'mon james, u remember that one don't u? I figure you're old enough since u dont wanna disclose your age. I dont have to pass judgement on u, all your posts reflect you are a know it all. You do great all by yourself. You do a great job regurgitating tegu knowledge that u get off google. But remember, search engines are the bathroom walls of the world wide web. I dont give a damn who judges me. Isnt that obvious by the way I post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KABIKANO said:


> Here we go again poppa james. Blah, blah, blah. Reminds me of the teacher from the old Peanuts kartoon, wah, wah, wah, wah. K'mon james, u remember that one don't u? I figure you're old enough since u dont wanna disclose your age. I dont have to pass judgement on u, all your posts reflect you are a know it all. You do great all by yourself. You do a great job regurgitating tegu knowledge that u get off google. But remember, search engines are the bathroom walls of the world wide web. I dont give a damn who judges me. Isnt that obvious by the way I post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]



KABIKANO said:


> Here we go again poppa james. Blah, blah, blah. Reminds me of the teacher from the old Peanuts kartoon, wah, wah, wah, wah. K'mon james, u remember that one don't u? I figure you're old enough since u dont wanna disclose your age. I dont have to pass judgement on u, all your posts reflect you are a know it all. You do great all by yourself. You do a great job regurgitating tegu knowledge that u get off google. But remember, search engines are the bathroom walls of the world wide web. I dont give a damn who judges me. Isnt that obvious by the way I post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2012)

This thread has gone way off topic now. Personally, I think James is a pretty cool and knowledgeable guy, and so is TegusRawesome (don't knoe your name). Ive been around here for about a year now as a member and even longer as just someone who read others' posts. Lately, people have been acting like little kids and it gets to me, cause all you (referring to many, not singling out) is bash on members that Ive seen around here much longer than you. Some of us choose to give our words of wisdom or advice in a tone that isnt all happy go lucky, but more flat out. When we see something wrong, we point it out and BAM - all of a sudden we're hating. Tired of all this crap and im tired of seeing members who have been around here for a long time go or stop posting. 

And having to do with all this thug talk etc., I find it rather dull that the way you type on here is somewhat hard for me and probably other members who arent American to understand. I'm Greek, english is my second language, and I try my damn best to get words spelled correctly on here so that people from all over would be able to comprehend what it is im saying.

That being said, I wont post anything else in this thread.


----------



## tegus4life (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree. I can get over people using bad grammar unless it's to the point of my not being able to understand what the author/poster is trying to say. It's frustrating when people don't speak comprehensibly. But when someone gives someone else advice, it should be taken as just that- advice. This forum is about people sharing their love for their animals and giving advice and constructive criticism when asked for or needed. There are so many posts in response to someone else's post being "too mean" but people need to understand that almost everyone who posts and comments on posts is trying to help the tegu owner provide the best husbandry for their animals as they can; not to always be looking out for other peoples' feelings. I don't think it's necessary to be mean when giving feedback, but on occasion I do think it may be warranted.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tegubuzz, your English is excellent and I had absolutely no idea it was your second language to be totally honest. I'm Austin by the way. I truly appreciate your effort in making your posts so understandable and comprehensive. I was born and raised in America and I still can't understand some of the posts made on this forum. In response to Kabikano, no I'm not a 12 year old wanna be ghetto kid. I pride myself on being able to use proper English in my posts, and yes that includes all 26 letters of the English alphabet. The way you write responses shapes the way people view you. When you fail to use proper English, most peoples opinions of you probably won't rise. The use of "u" instead of you is one of my biggest pet peeves. The use of the letter k as a replacement for the letter c is I guess understandable as you're showing your heritage, but since we aren't on a forum where the common language is Tagalog I find it distracting. I think that it would be extremely helpful if everyone could take the extra time to properly use the English language when posting.


----------



## k1ngph1l (Nov 2, 2012)

Everyone is way to funny. This is an internet forum no one cares about how they type. Just because someone chooses to type like that on an internet forum where they dont know anyone does not mean they talk like that in real life or type like that in all situations. This is just like when some people text their friends and they use acronyms, this doesn't meant that they also type like that when they are sending an email at work. There is a very big difference between grammar in an internet forum and grammar at work or in a professional setting.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow. Umm...I just meant the harsh bullying comments are thug like.

And text speak makes translate difficult to use. Fact. If it hit a sore spot, I apologize. But if you are referring to ME as some of the insulting things you said, I think it is very rude. 

Again, someone owns this forum and we are all registered users. Just because you can access it does not mean you have first amendment rights here to say whatever you want. 

James, I agree, with all the current legislation regrading herps, this could have ended very badly. Fortunately it did not and a few people were educated in the interim.
If you just coat them with a touch of honey, you might find that your message is better received. If one person calls you a duck, you can shrug it off. If two people call you a duck, you might want to look for feathers. If three people call you a duck, check and see if you're quacking. (Old saying)

Why is talking with an air of decency considered censorship, sugar coating, or avoiding the topic? I don't think anyone on this forum suggests that other members shouldn't give criticism. However, in realizing that all of us make mistakes and none of us have all the answers, perhaps it would be best to actually discuss something instead of every topic turning into a mud slinging, word wrestling match. Some people seem to get so personally upset if the original poster doesn't give them credit or show so much gratitude for that piece of advice. All you can do is put info out there. Others take it or they don't. But you sure can't shove down someone's throat.


I don't care so much about the text speak and such. And different backgrounds are interesting. How boring would it be if we were all the same?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Nov 2, 2012)

We are all here because we care about tegus. I am the first person to get furious when people don't take care of their pets - or refuse to do simple things like take a deathly ill lizard to the vet. What doesn't make any sense is coming down on every owner that makes a mistake especially if they have already learned their lesson.

There is not an experienced reptile keeper on earth that hasn't screwed up something. It is also very difficult to ask for help when anyone who admits to the slightest misstep gets berated repeatedly. This is stupid and counterproductive. The worst thing we can do is discourage people from admitting their mistakes. 

It is also pretty damn clear that we have members from a variety of backgrounds and English is not everyone's first language here. Yes, certain types of intentional misspellings and text speak drive me insane but chasing people away because of their communication style does nothing for the forums. 

Lets save up our ire for the people that deserve it. I'm sick of seeing owners who are grieving for a lost pet berated for things they are already beating themselves up over. I'm sick of pretty much every thread devolving into stupid drama. If your reply prevents one person from seeking help about their tegu when they need it you are doing more harm than good. 

In short - Less stupid drama and ego more tegu stuff. 

Op: Awesome Story


----------



## james.w (Nov 2, 2012)

The best thing about all of this is that it was brought on for me asking if anyone else saw a problem with the incident. I agree it is an awesome story and it ended great, but it could have ended terribly and I don't think someone should be applauded for having a "pet" escape and "scare" the neighbors.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Nov 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> The best thing about all of this is that it was brought on for me asking if anyone else saw a problem with the incident. I agree it is an awesome story and it ended great, but it could have ended terribly and I don't think someone should be applauded for having a "pet" escape and "scare" the neighbors.



I certainly don't think it should be applauded, and I do get your concern. As a reptile owner anything that could cause more scared people and stupid laws is a huge problem. I'm happy this worked out well though and turned into a positive outreach opportunity - but yes it could have gone badly in a million ways. I doubt though that OP is taking it lightly. I think it is clear that no sane owner is going to let their Tegu escape as a result. There is a big difference between enjoying the story and approving of every decision that lead up to it. If anything the story is a good reminder to double check your enclosures and may do some good. 

I do apologize - my post wasn't meant to be directed at you. It just seems that there is a lot of after-the-fact criticism and drama lately that is getting in the way of discussion. Your question was reasonable - things just escalated quickly from there. The last thing I want is to throw more fuel on the fire - things have just been oddly tense here lately and they seemed to be reaching a boiling point. 

Edit: I use way too many hyphens


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> The best thing about all of this is that it was brought on for me asking if anyone else saw a problem with the incident. I agree it is an awesome story and it ended great, but it could have ended terribly and I don't think someone should be applauded for having a "pet" escape and "scare" the neighbors.



If you don't mind me saying, this post comes across so much more productive than one with the hypothetical "anyone else have a problem with this."


----------



## james.w (Nov 2, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about all of this is that it was brought on for me asking if anyone else saw a problem with the incident. I agree it is an awesome story and it ended great, but it could have ended terribly and I don't think someone should be applauded for having a "pet" escape and "scare" the neighbors.
> ...



I don't mind at all. Sometimes I type what comes to mind and sometimes people read into what is posted.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure, it happens all the time. That's what is so hard about the net. No emotion. What I think happens is that short posts get interpreted as harsh or blunt. I'm sure I do that.


----------



## Diablo (Nov 2, 2012)

What's funny is these "harsh" posts and "hateful" posts are often typed with the intent not to be harsh or hateful, but helpful and informative. Everyone interprets these posts differently because we all think different. Whenever I read a post on this forum that I think is "hateful" or "harsh", I immediately think to myself if what they are saying is meant to be helpful and not at all harsh. Sometimes people are in a hurry and they type a quick post from their phone and they don't have time to sugarcoat it. 

What I'm trying to say is that both sides have a good argument. Really you guys just need to find a way to come to terms with how everyone reads these posts. If you don't then these off topic "arguments", will keep happening.


----------



## larissalurid (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow at all the drama X_X

Anyway back to the actual topic of the post, I'm so glad that turned out the best possible way...oh man I was thinking of all the horribly possibilities when I saw the title and started reading the story. Funny story lol :]


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: RE: Today I Got A Visit From Animal Control about my Tegu !!!!!!!!!!*



larissalurid said:


> Wow at all the drama X_X
> 
> Anyway back to the actual topic of the post, I'm so glad that turned out the best possible way...oh man I was thinking of all the horribly possibilities when I saw the title and started reading the story. Funny story lol :]



Yes...when I read the topic I was thinking maybe someone called complaining and the tegu was maybe in danger of being removed or something...so glad it was not the case and happy that the animal control person is now educated a bit about these animals for possible future interactions with them! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dana C (Nov 3, 2012)

Back to the slang for a moment. One does not type a response in "thugee" without effort. In other words, anyone who has even an elementary school education knows how to communicate. To claim that they don't really isn't truthful on this or any other forum. Sadly, the thug talk reduces the writers credibility geometrically to a level close to zero. I stop reading or listening almost instantly when I see it or hear it.

As for James' comments on this thread and others. I have met him and he is a nice guy who communicates succinctly and briefly. He is a blunt and too the point poster with much to share. This is after all, an internet forum and being overly sensitive about interpreting the tone of a comment is silly. 

Laura, I too have seen many "old timers" disappear from this forum and I visit it much less than before. Part of it is my health, which is going down hill but the other is the overly critical post, IMHO, and the lack of care that people take in posting. I stop reading when the grammar and thug talk becomes more than I can stand. YES, I realize that I am an intellectual snob but I refuse to dumb down for others edification.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been thinking about you this past week, Dana. My health has been wacky, too. But it keeps me on the computer more because I can't get outside and do the things I want to do!


I'm sure it is just about very passionate people all trying to make difference.


----------



## james.w (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Dana. Good to see you on the site, how have you been?


----------

